# Vacationsforheroes.com - Anyone use them?



## Sig_Des (21 Nov 2008)

http://www.vacationsforheroes.com/default.aspx

While talking to people about booking travel arrangements for my HLTA, this company was referred to me.

Vacations for Heroes is a Canadian company based out of BC, that is aimed specifically at the following:



> current and retired employees and personnel (and their family members*) of the following professions (organizations):
> 
> Police and Law Enforcement
> Firefighter
> ...


http://www.vacationsforheroes.com/eligible.asp

Seem to be on the level, and one other member who used them before for his HLTA swore by them.

Anyone have any experiences?


----------



## eurowing (3 Dec 2008)

It looks good so far. Thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## Griswald DME (27 Dec 2008)

You have to log in to see the prices, but I try and register and it won't let me.  Keeps saying country is required even though I entered it (tried all three choices).


----------



## riggermade (28 Dec 2008)

When I tried to register said I need a badge number, all I did was put in a 1 and was good to go


----------



## OldTanker (28 Dec 2008)

I registered with no problem. Looks interesting. I'll certainly look at this as an option when planning our next vacation.


----------



## Griswald DME (28 Dec 2008)

I'll have to try again, I put in 12456 as my badge number, no way in hell I'd give my service number out like that.  I'll try 1 instead, thanks for the post.


----------



## RHFC_piper (28 Dec 2008)

I registered with no problems... I think I may be taking a trip to the Dominican in the New Year.  They have some pretty decent prices and packages.  Seems pretty legit to me.


----------



## Sigs Pig (31 Dec 2008)

It is run by these people http://www.cmtravelbrokers.com/
Here it gives you prices w/o registering but I do not know if registered members get a cheaper rate.

ME


----------



## lovinmysapper (1 Feb 2009)

Hey I just registered to check out prices. We just came home from HLTA in Puerto Plata I compared prices and this new site id very reasonable...wish I would have know this in Dec... we are gonna go away in April so I will keep this site in mind for sure!!! Thx for this...
Cheers


----------



## Bzzliteyr (2 Feb 2009)

I accidentally hit my enter key as I was going to put in my email address/password on the login page and it logged me in!! Try that.


----------



## geo (2 Feb 2009)

Registration worked...
will have to look at prices when I get home tonight.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (2 Feb 2009)

I could see prices right away.  $700 from montreal to Dominican, plus $238 taxes.. so $1000 a person for a week in Sosua.. works out to what I paid last year on HLTA through a normal travel agent.


----------



## Hotwire (5 Feb 2009)

All I did was click login, and hit enter, and I was logged in... lol


----------

